# fix compile error when upgrading a new version.



## thanhvanchi (Dec 13, 2016)

Hello everybody.

Usually, I try to use google. But this time google didn't help me. About year ago i upgrade system (10.1) x86->amd64. While rebuilding all ports I found out that some ports didn't compile. Due lack of time I used
pkg upgrade problem_port.
It was not a good idea (I never set X11 option while compiling, etc...).
During last year problem was not resolved, so I ask Community to help me.

Typical error of all these ports (configure.ac:37: error: required file './ltmain.sh' not found,autoreconf-2.69: automake failed with exit status: 1):


```
===>  Configuring for libuv-1.9.1
echo "m4_define([UV_EXTRA_AUTOMAKE_FLAGS], [ serial-tests])"  > /usr/ports/devel/libuv/work/libuv-v1.9.1/m4/libuv-extra-automake-flags.m4
configure.ac:35: installing './ar-lib'
configure.ac:25: installing './compile'
configure.ac:22: installing './config.guess'
configure.ac:22: installing './config.sub'
configure.ac:21: installing './install-sh'
configure.ac:37: error: required file './ltmain.sh' not found
configure.ac:21: installing './missing'
Makefile.am: installing './depcomp'
autoreconf-2.69: automake failed with exit status: 1
*** Error code 1

# cat /etc/make.conf
#DOC_LANG=ru_RU.KOI8-R en_US.ISO8859-1
#FORMATS=html
KERNCONF=MYKERNEL
DEFAULT_VERSIONS+=    php=5.6
MAKE_JOBS_UNSAFE=yes
DEFAULT_VERSIONS+=ssl=openssl
WITH_OPENSSL_PORT= yes
----------
```
rc.conf:
line "ldconfig32_path=..." was removed from rc.conf for ages ago.
Any ideas?
With best wishes.
Thank's a lot!


----------



## SirDice (Dec 13, 2016)

thanhvanchi said:


> About year ago I upgrade system (10.1) x86->amd64.


Did you reinstall from scratch? Updating from 32 bit to 64 bit is not a supported path and is likely the cause of the problems.


----------



## thanhvanchi (Dec 16, 2016)

SirDice said:


> Did you reinstall from scratch? Updating from 32 bit to 64 bit is not a supported path and is likely the cause of the problems.


Ok. Thank's SirDice.
I'll try with this solution.


----------

